# Honda GXV390 salter engine carb leak



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

My salter pours fuel out this grey tube unless it shut the fuel supply off. Its getting to be a pain in the azz. Any thoughts on how to fix it? I run out of fuel in about 20 mins if the engine is off and fuel is left open. \

Thanks.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

You spreading Clearlane????


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1420317 said:


> You spreading Clearlane????


Yeah one of your sub's has some junk in his ford and I had to bail him out


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Be sure the grey hose is not a fuel drain for stale fuel or water in the fuel. If it is, it would have a screw where the hose goes into the carb. To stop the flow you would just turn the screw in until the flow of gas stops ... but ...

Most likely junk in the needle valve. Remove the carb bowl being careful not to lose any pcs. and clean with carb clean. If you aren't familiar with small engines, a small engine shop should do this for about $50. Might be worth it as you could lose hard to find parts that would completely shut you down.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

bliz&hinikerDLR;1420373 said:


> Be sure the grey hose is not a fuel drain for stale fuel or water in the fuel. If it is, it would have a screw where the hose goes into the carb. To stop the flow you would just turn the screw in until the flow of gas stops ... but ...
> 
> Most likely junk in the needle valve. Remove the carb bowl being careful not to lose any pcs. and clean with carb clean. If you aren't familiar with small engines, a small engine shop should do this for about $50. Might be worth it as you could lose hard to find parts that would completely shut you down.


X2 on float needle. Whether it be dirt, wear or a damaged float these are the most likely cause of fuel dumping out the overflow. Not really that hard, pretty sure it is 10mm bolt that hold the bowl on. Once the bowl is removed check that float moves freely, there is a small pin that holds the float/needle assemble in place. Slide that pin out and the float and needle will drop down. Look at the tip of the needle, if you can see a ring worn in it, it is time to replace it.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

bliz&hinikerDLR;1420373 said:


> Be sure the grey hose is not a fuel drain for stale fuel or water in the fuel. If it is, it would have a screw where the hose goes into the carb. To stop the flow you would just turn the screw in until the flow of gas stops ... but ...
> 
> Most likely junk in the needle valve. Remove the carb bowl being careful not to lose any pcs. and clean with carb clean. If you aren't familiar with small engines, a small engine shop should do this for about $50. Might be worth it as you could lose hard to find parts that would completely shut you down.


I had someone rebuild the carb and replace the fuel bowl at the beginning of the season. I might take it apart myself and look around.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Honda's are very reliable and the GX series set the standard for commercial grade engines. Working at an OPE store, I don't think you should be having this problem so soon after service on the carb. Be sure to check your gas supply. Use a plastic gas can and be sure it is cleaned with brake cleaner or carb cleaner before you refill it. Also, do the same with tank on the engine ... most GX engines have a sediment bowl between the tank and carb. Check and clean that also. Use Kimber's instructions to clean the needle and then you should be in good shape.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You float is stuck down. I don't know why you'd ever have to replace the bowl. They aren't a wear item. Needle and seat is your problem.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the *exact* same problem with the exact same motor. My motor is brand new. Less than 4 hours on it and it has started doing the exact same thing. I cleaned the needle once and it stopped for a day. Now it is doing it again.

Looking forward to getting the time to properly addressing this issue.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Philbilly2;1421965 said:


> I have the *exact* same problem with the exact same motor. My motor is brand new. Less than 4 hours on it and it has started doing the exact same thing. I cleaned the needle once and it stopped for a day. Now it is doing it again.
> 
> Looking forward to getting the time to properly addressing this issue.


These are notorious for this, are any of you running a inline filter ? Any crap that's in your gas can or the fuel tank will flow directly into the carb and hang up the needle valve.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

those hondas are usally pretty reliable you should have a small engine repair shop look at it.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

dooleycorp;1422865 said:


> those hondas are usally pretty reliable you should have a small engine repair shop look at it.


Really ?? You can't service what you own .......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

nighthawk117;1422619 said:


> These are notorious for this, are any of you running a inline filter ? Any crap that's in your gas can or the fuel tank will flow directly into the carb and hang up the needle valve.


Yep, no filter. Need put the one that is in the toolbox of the truck in... typical. All the parts to do it, not the time though.


----------

